# Old Wood Window Glazing?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most glazers will use silicons in lieu of glazing putty now.

That wood strip is a function glazing bead. I would remove it, clean the glass and the back side, apply a bedding bead of silicon, set and let the silicon squeeze out, let it cure and trim back.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Instead of just removing it and reinstalling it I would replace the trim with new moulding that's been primed and painted two coats on all sides. It would be a royal pain to try and strip the piece you have now.
Those nails have to be be nailed straight in to the rails, if you so much as touch the glass as there going in it will crack the windows.

Any reason why your not just replacing that whole window so you would never have to paint again?


----------



## tomdor (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you both for your input. If I have time on Saturday I might try and start this pain in the @ss project by prying off the old beading and seeing what kind of condition it's in. I'm not sure I know where I can get replacement beading like this, although I haven't looked that much yet. Maybe a window shop?

As to why I can't replace the window--the house is in a historic district where you can't replace windows without spending $$$ for wood replacements. My plan is to repair the windows as best as I can, scrape, sand, prime, paint and then put storms up to take the brunt of the weather.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Personally, I would remove the wood entirely and replace it with glazing putty. Putty is fast to apply and if done right will last a lifetime. If you watch and expert do it, applying it with the meat of their thumb, you'd be shocked at how fast it can be completed.

The benefit of glazing is that it fills the entire space, sheds water, seals tightly, and is paintable.

I would NOT under any circumstances replace it with more wood trim. That's just asking for more maintenance sooner rather than later down the road.

Here's a decent tutorial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qssB_kLJmqQ


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Make a cut along the edge with a utility knife will make the job much easier


----------

